# newbie insurance question



## duncangt4 (Nov 9, 2005)

hi guys/gals.new to gt-r register 
im looking at getting a r32 gts-t?(the single turbo 2.0l jobbie)
im 26, 7 ync and live in leeds
is there anyone with the same cryteria with a good insurance quotes?

the brother in-law just got a r32 gts type m and have been bitten by the skyline bug 


hope to join you all soon.

Duncan.


----------

